# HAUNTERS NOTICE Curb Day Friday Night Across The Nation



## ComedyOfFears (Apr 17, 2009)

HAUNTERS NOTICE Curb Day Friday Night Across The Nation 

Calling All Haunter! 
Friday Night May 15th & Saturday Morning May 16th is Curb Day across the Nation.

Link to Curb Day Website:
http://www.curbday.com/

Yes Haunters, your neighbors are going to be putting unwanted items to the curb for you to fill your Haunt! How GREAT is This!

Expect to see piles of wood, metal, furniture, lighting, motors, stereos, electronics and so much more at your disposal.

For my Haunt Terror Technologies it consists of 80% curb find, and weeks of driving around looking. But for me Curb Day this is Christmas in May!

So fill up the tank, empty the car and go on the treasure hunt of your life…

Be sure to check out our 2 New Haunters Podcasts:

Comedy Of Fears Halloween Haunt & Horror Entertainment Show Link:
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=56670862

Underground Haunt & Horror Music Hour Link:
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=57066924


----------

